# Feeling the effects of Hurricane Irene



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Well, it seems the weather channel was slightly off again. We're already feeling the effects of Hurricane Irene here in east central Florida. Nothing major... lots of rain, VERY windy and big surf... (Had to go paddle out for a minute)  

Just wondering who else is in the blast zone!!! All of you folks up in coastal NC are in for a bruiser... We're a few hundred miles away from it and already getting downed trees and heavy rain!! 

Last time we had one of these our local frog populations boomed!! Maybe all the rain created better breeding possibilities and a boom in insect populations... Anyone notice that??

Hope everyone stays safe and your animals stay safe!!!

JP


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Maryland is predicted to be hit with 100 mph wind on sunday. Not lookiing forward to it


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Trust me!! Its NO FUN!!! We got hit with Hurricane Francis and Jeanne in 2004 then Wilma in 05... It sucks!! We didnt have power for a month!!! Stay safe, if it looks like you're getting a direct hit... LEAVE!! Its not even the storm that will get you... its the lack of power, supplies, basic stuff you take for granted... If too many people stay you'll be fighting over what little there is for days. I saw it here and we are a small community of bout 30,000 people on the coast... up there I can't even imagine. Take it from someone who has been through more than a few of these... THEY ARE NOTHING TO PLAY WITH!! I'm a hardcore surfer and if ever we were to take another one on the chin... I'm leaving!!!

JP


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

I was just looking at the predictions for Metro area NY and it doesn't look too good.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

http://img.ibtimes.com/www/articles...storm-aiming-new-york-boston-philadelphia.htm

Unusual for CT, NY, MA, and NJ to get hit like this. I'm nervous but excited.  (As I call to make sure our business insurance is current! haha


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I'm tucked away in the piedmont. We'll get wind and rain. Maybe a few spin-off tornados. Maybe some flooding (glad my house is on a hill).

My family are all on the coast, waterfront. Growing up on the coast, it's just part of life. For my brother, it was always an excuse to go surfing (as if he needed extra excuses). For my parents, it was an excuse for a neighborhood cocktail party. We'll see how it goes now that everyone is old!


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

I've always thrown hurricane parties, I've surfed my whole life, worked on the ocean and LOVE hurricane's. But until you take one (we took two in 2004) driectly on the chin you dont realize how bad they suck!! Or how devastating they can be... I've been through dozens of hurricane's here in Florida, lived in Nags Head and Writtesville Beach NC, and was brushed by a TON of storms and thought they were all fun and games, just something to be exciting about and fun. Until 2004.... NO BUENO!! Good luck you guys!!! Be safe... I'm going surfing LOL... Its 10' behind my house


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Hey Feeling Froggy, I'm on the West coast of FL and I remember those two hurricanes back in 04 pretty darn well. They flooded my place both times and I was without power for more than a week. It sucked! Still though, I've been craving a mild hurricane. A few days of wind and rain would really cool things down nicely. Enjoy the breeze while it lasts!


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Where on the west coast? 

I had the eye of both of those suckers go directly over my house!! Went outside and looked up at clear skies... Was the craziest thing I've ever seen!! One minute literally all was breaking loose!!! Trees falling, water coming in the house, roof chunks flying off, then the very next minute it was fairly calm, light winds and NO rain... 30 minutes later and it was right back to hell!! No thanks!! One comes my way again, I'm going inland lol!!


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Hey!! Was just thinking... All of you guys up north could come down here for the hurricane LOL!! Thats what always used to do... Everyone else tries to run north and we would drive to the keys haha. Party the whole time and no traffic. Plus we could all go treasure hunt the beach after... Lots of cool stuff washes up after these storms... Thats the best part


----------



## ConFuCiuZ (Jul 13, 2011)

Haaa, Just went to costco and home depot for generators and they were all sold out. Bummer..... I guess people are getting ready for this hurricane.


----------



## jake9134 (Apr 28, 2010)

Im in wilmington 5mi from the coast and were already getting hit with the bands of the storm. Been through more hurricanes than most, but never been this close to the eye of a cat. 3(think its going to pass us by a hundred miles or so), north of us is where its going to get bad with the storm surges...problem is I have too many tanks and no ac in my car so im going to ride it out and hope for the best..if my frogs aren't going neither am I


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I'm in Baltimore, MD. The latest update for my area says 50-60MPH sustained winds, Gusts up to around 80-90MPH. This generally means both of them will be 10-20mph under what we _actually_ get. So, it's not looking too good indeed. I've got 50lbs of ice in a cooler and am loading up with saltwater ice baggies just incase. So, needless to say, I'm not too excited. I am a photographer, however, and I'm excited, and nervous, for the photos of the aftermath.

Mark


----------



## dtfleming (Dec 27, 2010)

Mark, we will see wind and rain and thats about it. It has lost some strength at this point, but still going to cause a lot of issues on the coast.


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

That's what they say, but I'm a little skeptical. Last time they said that, we got a tornado, in the heart of Baltimore county, and it ripped a neighbor's roof off and slammed it into a house across the court, knocked down an immense amount of trees. I'm thinking a category 2 hurricane will give us quite a show. I remember getting hurricane Isabel way back when, and that was pretty entertaining. If I remember correctly, that was only a tropical storm when we got it too.

Mark


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

im out on long island where i heard where it will be bad.hope my frogs dont fall off the rack, any tips . also hope everyone is safe including there frogs


----------



## Manuran (Aug 28, 2007)

I wish the best for everyone in the path. I hope it is less severe than they are anticipating. 
Take care.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

If a cat 3 is going to make landfall within a hundred miles of you I'd say its going to pretty bad!! Like I said in an earlier post I live where Francis and Jeanne made direct landfall. It was cool to see the awesome destructive power of the storms but the aftermath sucked bad!!! No power for weeks!!! National Guard curfews where you weren't allowed to be outside after dark! People fighting and getting crazy over stupid stuff!! Plus trying to clean up and get things fixed. I owned 6 houses at the time... ALL of them had major damage. The condo I live in is directly on the beach. We were without a house for 18 months before I could move back in!!! Roofs came off, pool cages all came down. I had a huge snake collection that was almost totally destroyed. Living in coastal Florida and nNrth Carolina my whole life I had been "brushed" by dozens of storms... Nothing can prepare you for a direct hit from a cat 3!!!

Good luck everyone. I truly hope it misses you all!!!!!


----------



## MrFusion (Jul 18, 2011)

Feelin Froggy said:


> Where on the west coast?
> 
> I had the eye of both of those suckers go directly over my house!! Went outside and looked up at clear skies... Was the craziest thing I've ever seen!! One minute literally all was breaking loose!!! Trees falling, water coming in the house, roof chunks flying off, then the very next minute it was fairly calm, light winds and NO rain... 30 minutes later and it was right back to hell!! No thanks!! One comes my way again, I'm going inland lol!!


 I was in Tampa at the time and just a few blocks from the beach so even though the storm was much weaker by the time it reached the West coast it was pretty bad. I've been through hurricanes that were supposed to be much stronger, but these particular hurricanes were pretty violent. Real wrath of God kind of stuff. Sounds stupid, but it really was. lol I was in an old part of town with really big and old oak trees so my experience was pretty much the same. Trees falling, power lines sparking all over the place and things flying down the street without touching the ground. It was insane! 

Still though, the worst part was that I was starving and I dropped a huge plate full of meatballs and noodles on the floor just as the power went out. Yeah man, I was pissed... lol


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Hahaha... That does suck!! I have to be honest, they are freaking amazing... Like you said real wrath of god kinda stuff!!! I was out playing in both of them. Had my motorcycle helmet on and my brothers cevlar vest on. Haha Stuff was flying at me, trees falling over... I literally watched the building next door to mine's pool float away... yeah apperantly concrete pools float LOL Who knew?? 

It was amazing to see nature's fury, but I wouldnt want another one to hit my house... NO WAY!!


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

feelin froggy said:


> hahaha... That does suck!! I have to be honest, they are freaking amazing... Like you said real wrath of god kinda stuff!!! I was out playing in both of them. Had my motorcycle helmet on and my brothers cevlar vest on. Haha stuff was flying at me, trees falling over... I literally watched the building next door to mine's pool float away... Yeah apperantly concrete pools float lol who knew??
> 
> It was amazing to see nature's fury, but i wouldnt want another one to hit my house... No way!!


you crazy!!


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Between the earthquake last week and the hurricane starting tomorrow we went out and bought lottery tickets with the assumption that if we won, it would signal the impending apocalypse. 

Ed


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

HAHAHAHA ED!!! Its all going to hell isnt it!? I'm with you! If I won the lottery I would KNOW its over with.


----------



## MeiKVR6 (Sep 16, 2008)

Some of the most extreme rain I've ever seen in CT and the hurricane isn't supposed to start till tomorrow. I've never taken summer weather warnings too seriously up here, but for the first time I'm actually a bit nervous! 

Damn weather men are always talking about the forecast being the apocalypse every other month, so when its ACTUALLY bad it doesn't have much effect. Baa!


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

Well, it's pretty bad now here in Baltimore. Im sure nothing like the coastal areas, though. We very quickly lost power after we started getting the brunt of the storm a few hours ago. It's been out ever since, and the method I stated above is working perfectly. The frog tank is staying around 74F instead of the 81F room. 

I decided to only do half of the bags with saltwater. I realized, since it does freeze at a colder temperature, it also thaws at a colder temperature. So, these bags would only be good if I REALLY needed them. I've got a cooler full of 75lbs of ice, and roughly 27 quart bags full of water. It's working well. I wrapped the entire top of the tank with Saran wrap and put the bags between the wrap and the top. This way, it will hopefully keep most of the cool facing downwards. It won't help much, but it'll keep that air patch there cool, acting as an insulator of sorts. 

I put the tads in their cups in a cooler of their own, a smaller one, with a few pieces of ice, nothing major, that's not touching their cups and Saran wrap over that, instead of the lid, with some holes punched in it to make sure it doesn't get too cold in there for them.. It's staying about 72F in there, consistently. My method is working out well for now. I've got enough ice to last me a while. Hopefully they will get the electric on soon, though.

Mark


----------



## uromastie (Jun 24, 2009)

Everybody stay safe on the eastcoast. Im from socal so ill be good . looks like you guys are getting unlucky. first the earthquake and now the storms. Like i said before stay safe. 
-Chris


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

I'll lay money that we get hammered with a blizzard or two this year too. That'll just seem to be a nice way of rounding everything out. We've had a record-breaking, historical earthquake and an historical hurricane. All in the process of one week. We're in for one hell of a season, then comes the snow. That's when things will bew getting super sticky for the northern states, and my prediction is that it's going to be another big one this year. I'm lucky to generally stay out of the way of both of the extremes. We don't get 10' of snow like up north, or category 4 hurricanes out the wazoo like down south. I wish everyone all the best these coming months. They're bound to be quite eventful.

Mark


----------



## Youngherp420 (May 3, 2011)

I lost power out here on long island and I was just wondering how long can plants go without light?


----------



## Markw (Jun 27, 2011)

They go 2-5 days without light to ship.

Mark


----------



## Wallace Grover (Dec 6, 2009)

Youngherp420 said:


> I lost power out here on long island and I was just wondering how long can plants go without light?


If they're healthy probably around a week or so before they start to seriously degrade...


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

My neighbor's tree and his car.


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Anyone have any good pics from the storm?

Here's one at the pier behind my house. 10'+ waves. This was right before I paddled out in it


----------



## jake9134 (Apr 28, 2010)

Well I didn't get much damage at all. Had some bad gusts of wind but other than losing some shingles and having the power go out for 4 hours there was no damage or flooding. good thing it weakened at the last moment. couldn't get any decent photos because it hit us at 4 am and it was too dark.


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

We had a sump pump die in the middle of the storm but were able to replace it with a backup fairly quickly but it was surprising how fast the water started to come up through the sump. 

Ed


----------



## sports_doc (Nov 15, 2004)

Still no power at my place. Big tree down on my lines. 

Fun fun

At least the sun was out today


----------



## Ed (Sep 19, 2004)

Sorry to hear that Shawn. 

Ed


----------



## Mapp (May 1, 2010)

I got a call from national grid saying they didn't expect power to be up in my area at least untill the weekend. Awesome, right? :/


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Dang. That really sux guys!!


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

sports_doc said:


> Still no power at my place.  Big tree down on my lines.
> 
> Fun fun
> 
> At least the sun was out today


Hey Shawn. Any power yet? Hopefully they've gotten the power back on now.

-Matt

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## jackxc925 (Dec 22, 2007)

Well, we got power back for all of four hours. Thanks BGE


----------



## vivlover10 (Oct 10, 2010)

I just got power an hour ago. We are the only ones in the neighborhood!


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

vivlover10 said:


> I just got power an hour ago. We are the only ones in the neighborhood!


Look out! They're all going to come over for a shower!


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I`ll take the winters up here anytime.... you people down south can have this hurricane crap!

John


----------



## McBobs (Apr 26, 2007)

Enlightened Rogue said:


> I`ll take the winters up here anytime.... you people down south can have this hurricane crap!
> 
> John


Ditto. I'd rather have my tornadoes.

Sent from my T-Mobile G1 using Tapatalk


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Snow, ice, tornados, winters that last for months and months. I'll keep my hurricanes, thank you very much


----------



## Enlightened Rogue (Mar 21, 2006)

I get what you`re saying, I really do,but this ONE hurricane has done more damage up here than 10 of our last winters combined. I can deal with the cold and a few feet of snow, but peoples home`s being swept out to sea and crushed by trees is another matter.

John


----------



## Feelin Froggy (May 12, 2011)

Hurricane's any day here too!! I actually like them. Waves, lower barometric pressure (gets frogs going) treasure hunting on the beach... Good times!! I did go through almost 2 months of no power though last time we had them... that sucked a lot in south Florida in sept  But its better than freezing my butt off lol


----------

